
Where could I find small companies that rely heavily on influencers marketing? - lmdol
Hey guys! I&#x27;m validating a business idea and I&#x27;m trying to reach companies that rely a lot on influencers for marketing, but that cannot afford an agency. I&#x27;ve been using LinkedIn, Indiegogo and Kickstarter, and of course, influencers, to find them but it&#x27;s a reaaaaally specific search.<p>Any ideas?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I'd check specific hashtags on Instagram to identify influencers and then from
there identify companies that have been promoted by influencers. From there,
check to see if they do other types of marketing or if they're heavy on the
influencer marketing.

